# Grizzly G0771 ... Issues



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

So, I got my new TS the other day. About a week later I get this …

Dear Valued Customer,

According to our records, you own a Grizzly G0771 10" Hybrid Table Saw.

We recently discovered that the motor pulley on this saw has an over-sized bore, which may prevent the pulley from securing properly to the motor shaft.

During saw operation, an improperly secured motor pulley and its machine key can come off the motor shaft and be thrown with great speed by the rotational force of the motor. If this happens, there is a small chance that the machine key can be ejected through the table opening and strike the operator or bystanders.

PLEASE IMMEDIATELY STOP USING THIS TABLE SAW! Do not use it again until the motor pulley is replaced.

We will soon send you a new motor pulley with step-by-step replacement instructions at no charge to you. Using the included instruction sheet, the motor pulley replacement procedure is easy and can be accomplished in less than 15 minutes-without needing specialized tools or mechanical skills.

We apologize for this inconvenience, but preventing possible injury to yourself or others is our top priority. If you have any questions about this notice, please contact us immediately.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

That's great. I haven't heard of tons of incidents like this happening, so it would seem on the surface that Grizzly is taking a proactive approach with this safety notice. That is great. Pretty much the opposite of the auto industry way of handling things.

I hope your new parts come soon. Inconvenient as this is, hopefully it will be over soon.

-Brian


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah. I was happy that they sent something. Just bummed that I can't use the saw.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

You could use the saw. I've been using mine. Just got that email as well. I'm keeping an eye on it, but I can't stop using the saw right now. Got a job that needs done.


----------



## Beams37 (Feb 21, 2015)

JMartel: I have been using, but wanted to make sure others were aware.

Honestly, I'm not even sure what they are talking about. I am a TS Newb. May ask for some help when the part arrives.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

> Honestly, I m not even sure what they are talking about. I am a TS Newb. May ask for some help when the part arrives.
> - Beams37


.
Look at the motor on your saw. See the pulley on the motor shaft that the belt rides in? Yep, that's the bad part. They'll send you a new pulley and a keyway to install. It'll be easy to do … I promise you that YOU can do this!


----------



## Farmhills (Jul 1, 2015)

Just installed the new pulley and it is looser than the old one. New one has two set screws versus one set screw on the old. The instructions show the pulley should be a press fit and you need a block of wood and a dead blow hammer to force the pulley on. Not so with the one I received! Once the shaft and keyway are cleaned, key installed the new pulley just drops on the shaft. There is a slight wiggle to the new pulley is loose before you tighten the set screws. The old pulley seems tighter than the new one. Called grizzly and and after 12 minutes on hold was given the speck for the bore of the pulley (.6252-.6267) and was told that I could use the old pulley if I felt it was tighter. I don't have an inside micrometer to check a hole size to that tolerance. Apparently they sent pulleys to all G0771 owners but not all saws had an oversize bore pulley.
Btw the instructions leave bit to be desired. Step 7. I needed a 1/2" drive socket and quite a bit of effort to break the 24mm motor mount lock nut free. The motor is heavy and you are at an awkward angle and I'm not gorrila man so I ran a rope through the belt tension slot, up through the blade opening, pulled it tight and tied it off before removing the lock nut. Step 10. There was no way I was going to get the pulley off the motor shaft by twisting a screwdriver. It really requires a pulley puller but the one I had didn't fit so I resorted to using a small 12" crowbar inserted under the pulley and tapped the end with a hammer to break it loose and remove the pulley. There is certainly a danger of damaging the motor bearings in trying to remove the pulley. It appears that something like locktite was used when the pulley was installed on the motor shaft. Step 11. Removing the key also required some "carefull" screwdriver and hammer work to get the key out. This was also due to the use of a locktite kind of compound. Step 15. Instructions say to "Take care not to overtighten the locknut. Over tightening will lock the motor in place". The lock nut was quite tight when I removed it so I'm worried that the instructions are wrong or there was something holding that 24mm nut in place that took some effort to break it free. Page 68 of the manual step 4 says to press down on the motor to keep tension on the belt. Once the motor and its attached bull gear is installed it engages the worm gear and will not move unless you move it with the handwheel. Hope this helps anyone who is replacing the pulley.


----------



## wwwanabe (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your trouble. Long story short, very exicited I ordered the 0771 saw a month or so ago, UPS lost it for 2 wks, but finally the delivery day came. As I wait, I find the above recall email in my inbox. Called Grizzly and UPS and stopped the truck en route. They refunded my money fully, but the whole cs experience was a nightmare and tech svc was worst. No one knew the saw or cared whether I got a saw or not. The rep told me prod was halted and the pulley would fixed. Apparently, they continued to ship w/o fixing it. Good luck with the retrofit pulley. I'm still looking for my first saw and now may consider the rigid 4512. HD won't even transfer it from one store to another w/o me paying the shipping..I can't win.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Sorry to hear about your trouble. Long story short, very exicited I ordered the 0771 saw a month or so ago, UPS lost it for 2 wks, but finally the delivery day came. As I wait, I find the above recall email in my inbox. Called Grizzly and UPS and stopped the truck en route. They refunded my money fully, but the whole cs experience was a nightmare and tech svc was worst. No one knew the saw or cared whether I got a saw or not. The rep told me prod was halted and the pulley would fixed. Apparently, they continued to ship w/o fixing it. Good luck with the retrofit pulley. I m still looking for my first saw and now may consider the rigid 4512. HD won t even transfer it from one store to another w/o me paying the shipping..I can t win.
> 
> - wwwanabe


The G0771 has several advantages over the R4512….cabinet mounted trunnions, full enclosure, solid cast wings, more powerful motor, and doesn't have the history of alignment issues that the R4512 has. Emotions aside, the G0771 is the better saw IMO. If you're dead set against the Grizzly, even the Delta 36-725 has a better fence and better track record than the R4512 in the same price range.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

Get you one of these and you'll be happy. 36-725 from Lowes. Use it 90 days if you don't like it take it back. You'll keep it like me.
gerald


----------



## Stewbot (Jun 7, 2015)

> Sorry to hear about your trouble. Long story short, very exicited I ordered the 0771 saw a month or so ago, UPS lost it for 2 wks, but finally the delivery day came. As I wait, I find the above recall email in my inbox. Called Grizzly and UPS and stopped the truck en route. They refunded my money fully, but the whole cs experience was a nightmare and tech svc was worst. No one knew the saw or cared whether I got a saw or not. The rep told me prod was halted and the pulley would fixed. Apparently, they continued to ship w/o fixing it. Good luck with the retrofit pulley. I m still looking for my first saw and now may consider the rigid 4512. HD won t even transfer it from one store to another w/o me paying the shipping..I can t win.
> 
> - wwwanabe


Hang in there man, better machinery days will come. I was in a bit of a teeth grinder with the brown bear myself not too long ago. I'm not trying to bash them, but I will say my CS and tech experiences were very hit or miss. I had a machine that was acting up, I thought the wheels were out of balance. I called one day and got awesome help from one tech who was genuine and helpful and basically assured me that I'll be taken care of. Over the weekend I tested my wheels and figured the upper wheel to be out of balance for sure. I called Monday and another tech guy told me "i was looking into it too much, and that it was impossible that a computer balanced wheel would be out of balance"and that was that I guess, I was just gonna keep it as is, I wasn't really sure. However shortly after another issue popped up, then I decided to send it in. Techs recieved it, and found both wheels to be out of balance…who'd of thought? As well as the other issue I sent it in for, and more that I wasn't aware of (shows how much I know :/). Anyway. Long story short, I eventually moved onto another machine from a different company. There is a whole lot more to the story and a lot more aggravation but I'm not gonna get into it. my point is that I've had some of the best CS and tech service from the company and some that was not so great. Eventually an agreement was reached, but it took a lot of persistence, time and resources of my own.

As for what I expect from CS, I don't expect nor do I want somebody to act like they care about any misfortune of mine, (this is just my general thoughts, not aimed at your posting) I'm not one who expects to be given upbeat service if the root of it is disingenuous. If it is genuine than great, but I don't want any fake interactions. what I do care about is to be heard, have my concerns be addressed and to get things done efficiently. When speaking to CS people, they are at work and being paid, we are not. Anyone calling a company regarding an issue is most likely doing it on thier free time, and things getting done in a timely manner should be a priority. 
I'm not turned off by this company completely, although I had a migraine of a time getting my issues resolved, they were eventually resolved the way I had asked them to be. Based on so many reviews I've read, this company is great in the words of many, they really do seem to produce some good machines for the price, and anytime I called, I spoke with a real live human being, and I give them that. I've got a three inch thick catalog that I'll thumb through the next time I look into a new machine, but I'd imagine I'm gonna need to let some more time pass before I consider another mail order machine from them. In fact I think I will try to buy machines in person whenever possible. That delta that was posted sure looks like a beauty, and like he said, if you don't like it, take it back. Lowes takes anything back it seems…. My brother once returned a stick that used to be a rake, without a receipt but only his word. Good luck.


----------

